# Safe Plants?



## christopherkearney0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi! I have 3 Redfoots, 2 Sulcatas, one Russian, and 2 3-toes. At my job our seed packets went on sale for .03 cents so, i bought all of them. I got around 800 seed packs for $25. I made a list of the seeds, they are flowers and vegetables. I was hoping some of you could tell me if they were safe! 

Flowers:
Dahlia
Calendula
Annual Cutflower Mix
Wildflower Mix
Candytuft
Columbine
Impatients
Foxglove
Delphinium 
Four Oclock
Balsam
Nasturtium
Cosmos
Sunflower
Old Fashioned
California Poppy
Flower Garden 
Salvia
ALtssum
Zinnia 
Celosia
Bachelor Button
Canterbury Bells
Snapdragon
African Daisy
Shasta Daisy
Portuloca 
Echinechea 
Ageratum
Sweet Blooms
Viola 
Forget Me Not
Gailardia
Pansy
Marigold
Phlox
Moon Flower
Petunia
Helichruysum
Morning Glory

Vegetables:

Carrot 
Onion
Swiss Shard
Canteloupe
Dill
Lettuce
Bean
Jabenero Pepper
Gourd
Kohl Rabi
Garden Bean
Pumpkin
Radish
Turnip
Beets


----------



## peasinapod (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp 

I heard that foxglove is REALLY poisonous. So that's a no-no for sure. For the mixes you'd also need to find out what exactly the contain. If it is not written you can surely e-mail the company. I did that and they gave me a list of all the plants.


So, I had nothiing better to do and checked out some things on your list:

Dahlia: Yes
Candytuft: Moderation
Columbine: Tortoisetable says no, german sources say only before they start blooming, as they'll become poisonous afterwards
Impatiens: no
calendula spp.:Yes
Delphinium: no no


Four o'clock: found nothung on tortoisetable but german sources seem to indicate that it might be poisonous (I did not find much on it)
nasturtium: moderation (high in oxalic accid)
cosmos: moderation
sunflower: everything in moderation
californian poppy: moderation 
salvia: depends on which, spp. shouldn't be fed, but officinalis is ok to plant, they won't eat it though
Altssum (did you mean alyssum?): if you meant alyssum it is safe, tortoisetable says it shouldn't be fed in excess (as everything)


Zinnia: yes
Celosia: couldn't find anything, sorry
bachelor button aka. cornflower: ok (moderation)
canterbury bells = campanula : yup
snapdragon: go for it
african daisy: no


shasta daisy: rarely
portulac: ok, as part of varied diet, but high in oxalic acid
echinacea: ok
ageratum: no
viola: ok
forget me not: ok
gaillardia: I couldn't find much. I would plant it outside of the enclosure
pansy: ok


marigold: yes
phlox: moderation
moon flower: may refer to several things, some may be really toxic (scientific name would be needed here)
petunia: yes
helichrysum: Huge group of plants (~600), tortoisetable mentions one as being ok in moderation, exact flower would be needed here as well
morning glory: ipomoea rather not, convolvolus is ok in moderation


----------



## peasinapod (Aug 28, 2013)

Now onto the veggies: 

Onion: no part ok
carrot: every part should be ok, the amount you can/should give depends on the species I think
swiss chard: high in oxalic acid, so maybe not so much
canteloupe: ok for the fruit-eaters
dill: ok in moderation, but I do not know if they would go for it 
lettuce: ok, but shouldn't be fed as the main part of the diet IMO
bean: leaves should be ok in moderation, beans themselves are protein bombs
jabanero: I wouldn't give any part, especially not the leaves and stems ect. as it belongs to the nightshade family


gourd: treat?
Kohlrabi: wouldn't
pumpkin: ok (amount differs in species)
radish: greens in moderation, but not the root
turnip: especially greens are ok, everything in moderation
beets: especially the greens?

I'm only writing what I foudn on the Internet, I am by no means an expert, so it might be better if you check for yourself again. For some things the exact latin name would be needed, but I hope I at least helped you a bit.


----------



## christopherkearney0 (Aug 28, 2013)

You did! Thank you so much! I wanted to plant trays of mixes and put in each enclosure throughout the winter! Thank you!


----------



## peasinapod (Aug 28, 2013)

No problem, I was bored and couldn't sleep, so i thought :"Why not?"

I do not know how many acres of enclosures you have, but good luck in planting 800 seed packets! 
But I am really jealous of the price you got them for.


----------

